# New York Subway



## Shinkansen1966 (May 9, 2005)

Here in the UK, the BBC (British Broadcasting Corporation - for those who don't know) are transmitting a series of 15 minute programmes on BBC Radio 4 (one of our main national radio stations) celebrating 100 years of the NYC Subway.

If you want to listen go to:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/progs/listenagain.shtml#s

and look for 'Subway' on the right side of the page, then click correpsonding 'listen' icon.


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2005)

Very cool B) and thanks for that link.


----------



## engine999 (May 9, 2005)

Very Interesting, like the npr series on the aniversity.


----------



## Shinkansen1966 (May 10, 2005)

It's a daily programme. So if you download the link now, you can listen to today's 15 mins progamme on the construction history of the NYC Subway. It's presented by Joe Queenan and it's very interesting.

I've just returned from the US and spent a few days on the NYC Subway. As a London boy myself, initially I found the NYC Subway confusing with different terminology "Queens bound express" or "skips stops" or "runs express in rush hour". Plus the weekend service was different from the service shown on the Map.

However with enthusiasm and perserverance, I did get the hang of it. My last day in NYC was spent following my nose around the Subway and I had great time!!


----------

